# Some pictures of my collection



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I thought I'd share some pictures with you. Considering that I found some motivation and got a photobucket account :? 

This may take some time to load... sorry.

JD (Male Royal)



















Nemo (Male Beardie)



















Lana (She-male Beardie)










Jake (Male African Grey Parrot)










Tay-la (recently passed on Female Royal)



















Keela (Female Royal who thinks shes a GTP)










My collection - excuse the nosy cat. She gets everywhere.










Photo's of the Chameleons will come soon. Just waiting for them to settle in a bit more and get their terranium set up nicely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Simon great collection there mate and some really good pics as well.

Look forward to seeing the rest of them.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

wonderful collection simon, keep the picis coming.....


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

What morphs are you beardies, and beutiful cat :lol: brill pic of the snake, coming out of its hide :wink:


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Well, I have never had it confirmed but I suspect that Nemo is a Citrus. But Lana (who has since left my care) was just a normal phase with a touch of red.

My plan was to breed them and try and get the colours together, but she was mis-sexed so I took her back to the shop and got Tay-la instead.

The cat? Yeah - we get a lot of jokes like "Mr. Bond. I've been expecting you", type of crap :lol: .


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

great pics looking forward to the chams


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I just bought a pair of Kenyan Sand Boas and a Honduran Milk Snake....

(I am not allowed to visit reptile shops by myself anymore... these types of things happen)

I'll get pictures when I can


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool i love ksb's


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

greta pics i love the royals poor tay la she was gorgeous


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

cool pics simon.

Really good quality what camera do you have?

Especially like the pics of the royals


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Camera's a Fuji Finepix S5500. It's a good camera, the only catch is I dont know how all the functions on it actually work.... so I leave it on auto.  

Chameleon pics as promised, and one of Scarlet - My Milk Snake.




























Only got her yesterday. Still getting used to each other


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Stunning animals! Really impressed with your male beardies - WOW!! He's gorgeous!! :shock: :shock: All looking great!!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

chams look great simon


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

love the chams mate i a like the viv its in really looks good


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

* Great piccys simon :wink: love the chams i love there little glove type mits*


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

nice chams


----------



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

hey simon nice coll luv keela! wev a bub king(bandit)he goes between bein a rattle snake n a cobra! :lol: also luv,luv,luv da beardies ur big man is just sayin LADIES!!!!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

great lookin animals simon but i would take the orchid bark out of the cham viv mate.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Why's that then? They seem to be ok on it. Is it not good?


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Simon

Lovely collection, and the Fuji Camera's are the BIZ, mine recently went to the great camera shop in the sky, so I'm having to use my daughters Canon A400. It's like going down to a Robin Reliant after Driving a Porche! I know what you mean about the settings though, I'm more your Auto Aim and Click Chic :lol: 

If you every want a really good home for your male beardie let me know  <3


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

great pics


----------

